# Big Pig on dock lights



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

Went out fishing with a friend at our usual spot. Is normally good for some nice slot reds. Upon arrival we discovered our normal lights are not on!!! Being hard headed we decided to throw some live shrimp at them regardless, of course nothing bites, an hour goes by and we ran out of stories to tell. I start to reel in and felt a weight on my line. It did not pull like a red, and was so big I could not get it off the bottom, at that point I had made up my mind it was a stingray, I continue to fight for the next 10 minutes or so and realize (after almost getting spooled) this cant be a stingray. I continue to baby it trying not to break my 12lb line, I eventually win the tug of war and realize it to be a nice black drum. We took enough time for a quick picture and sent him back on his way with only his ego hurt! That was my first black drum, and it sure made for a good memory!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow nice fish!


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Ya just never know what you are gonna reel in next! Awesome!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a full grown one !


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope they turn the light back on. Its a go to spot for alot of us. Nice drum!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good big ugly!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice one, that's a tank!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

12lb line that is quite a catch. Shows that you have good skills with landing him.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

That's a beast!- and I thought my 23 incher from today was a haas. I got mine on ultra light too but you-were-really hung up on a pig. It's exciting watching that drag scream isn't it?


----------



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone know if they ever turned the lights back on at that spot?


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice catch! Those big black drum are something else, aren't they? At first they feel like you are hooked to a stack of concrete blocks, but its moving. They are some brutal fish.


----------



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

That is exactly how it felt. Dead weight at first. Then there was nothing I could tonget it off the bottom for quite a while


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep that's a perfect description of a black drum fight...cool stuff


----------

